# Good Day in the Gulf with JD (5/6/14)



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

Went out this morning with Ghostface and we split a charter with JD since today is my last day in Pensacola for the summer. We hit the water around 8 and JD started catching bait for us. Ghostface and I trolled around with no strikes. We hit the first bottom spot and caught two nice snappers, had a shark follow them up so we decided to move spots. We hit the next spot and I caught one heck of a snapper! Ghostface and I caught about 3-4 snapper each on that spot and we moved on. At the next spot we dropped down and I got slammed but no fish. As I was reeling up I looked down and there was a 30+ lb cobia following my weight up. About 10 seconds later ghostface is hooked up with the cobe! He fought it for about 10 minutes then bam the hook pulls :thumbdown::thumbdown: We were pretty upset but ghostface did everything right just the cobe was meant to live for another day. We hit about 7 spots over all and killed the snapper, just wish they were in season because they were all very healthy fish! Overall the trip was amazing! I wish I was staying the summer for snapper season because I would totally charter JD again. Very good guide and knows exactly what he's doing. We caught tons of snapper, one shark (the shark tried to jump in JD's kayak on the release, you should've seen his face!), and had a cobe. Thanks for the last trip for me JD! I'll post the videos once I edit the video, since I'm moving this week it might be next week before I get it done. See everyone in August!

-Tight Lines


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome report. I know loosing the cobia hurts, but at least you guys caught fish.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

hey! forget you have to 'move'... post the video, then you can pack and all that....come on man....!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man you guys did GREAT! Yall didnt break off once and that strong current had the snapper on fire! Of course the last couple of days live bait has been easy to get for once so that helped us out a great deal too!

I just wish that HOSS snapper (guys Ive seen and caught some pretty decent yak snapper and when I say its a hoss of fish, I mean it) was on video. When you handed the GoPro to some idiot he forgot to push the record button. Yall were doubled up too! :whistling:

The kings just are not here yet. They are tearing them up east of us, just not thick yet. Heck Ive only caught two all season and personally I dont know of another yakker off Navarre that has one so far! After this SE blow for a few days they WILL be here if anyone is interested in getting out there!

Nice meeting you guys, have fun down south and we'll see you when you get back!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome trip!!!! Can't wait ta see the video!!! Glad you got hooked up on your last trip fer a while, and good luck on your trip!!!


----------



## Ghostface Fishah (Aug 25, 2013)

Dont remind me of the cobe! ha ha. Had a blast out there today, If you have never caught red snapper from a kayak I suggest that you call JD to put you on some. Ready to get back out next week and try out some tips I got.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Very Nice bayslayer glad to see you get on some fish! I thought about booking a charter last year with JD I always enjoy reading his reports. After this I am sold on it. If anyone wants to split it let me know and maybe we could work out dates etc..... with JD.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Just now wondering how many gallons of gas I'd have to burn on my boat for a shot at a 30lb cobia.

Hmmmm .... time to get the yaks out of mothballs, I'm thinking. (not to mention it's far better exercise)


Hey, just noticed that's my thousandth post ... wondering if I'll get a prize or promotion or something?


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> The kings just are not here yet. They are tearing them up east of us, just not thick yet. Heck Ive only caught two all season and personally I dont know of another yakker off Navarre that has one so far! After this SE blow for a few days they WILL be here if anyone is interested in getting out there!!


The Kings are thick over at inlet beach and eating anything dead or alive. No real monsters, but all of them in the 30-40" range.


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

Fishermon said:


> hey! forget you have to 'move'... post the video, then you can pack and all that....come on man....!!!


Talked the girlfriend into driving half way today so I hope to edit all the gopro footage on the drive. Hope to have it done and posted by tonight or tomorrow morning!

-Tight Lines


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's the link to the video! Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/S9tZEQ7DvBE


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

from 'bay' slayer to 'gulf' slayer, JD style....pretty cool video guys....thank you for the time you all take editing / posting vids.


----------

